
Why almost no one is making a living on YouTube - just_saying_it
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2018/03/02/why-almost-no-one-is-making-a-living-on-youtube/
======
movedx
Unless you're aiming for that top 3% spot as an entertainer, you're meant to
treat YouTube as a funnel. It's a market place for you to place some free
content that you use to (help) build your brand, offer value back to the
community for free, all the while building commercially viable options behind
the scenes which you funnel those viewers into.

People who rely purely on YouTube's AdSense for income are the Internet's
buskers and YouTube is their tip jar.

